# Are these 2 labs still good??



## Gallagher.86 (Jun 23, 2021)

Thinking of changing from rohm.
I Can get hilma biocare and sphinx,are these 2 labs still good??


----------



## DarkKnight (Feb 3, 2021)

Sphinx are finished. Hilma I’ve never used.

Try and get southern ghost or inone would be my recommendations


----------

